# Recommend me some albums of Palestrina's music.



## Albert7

I am trying to get into early music and would be great to have some recommendations on recordings of the father of Western music Palestrina.

Thanks .


----------



## D Smith

I love this disc by the Tallis Scholars (or really, anything they have recorded). I just listened to Chanticleer perform some motets today which were also very well done.


----------



## Albert7

D Smith said:


> I love this disc by the Tallis Scholars (or really, anything they have recorded). I just listened to Chanticleer perform some motets today which were also very well done.


Cool I will check out your recommendation .


----------



## Chordalrock

I recommend the three albums by Delitiae Musicae. You can find at least two of them on Spotify. I like their balance, clarity, and historically informed approach.

For example, try the gloria from "Missa Quando lieta sperai", a wonderful movement beautifully sung.


----------



## Chordalrock

It should be mentioned that Palestrina's style changed rather dramatically in the middle of his life due to the Council of Trent. His style became much simplified in gloria and credo movements, and ironically the famous "Missa Papae Marcelli" is rather uninteresting as a result compared with, for example, the mass which I mentioned.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The Hillard Ensemble is always where I'd put my money for Renaissance vocal music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Palestrina is often thought of as a Prozac-infused composer. McCreesh gives another perspective with some of his more lively polychoral music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chordalrock said:


> I recommend the three albums by Delitiae Musicae. You can find at least two of them on Spotify. I like their balance, clarity, and historically informed approach.


I've never heard of them until now. I like their Missa Salvum Me Fac; it sounds like you're standing right in front of them.


----------



## Chordalrock

Manxfeeder said:


> I've never heard of them until now. I like their Missa Salvum Me Fac; it sounds like you're standing right in front of them.


I discovered them through Amazon comments made by the quasi-legendary Amazon Renaissance music reviewer "Giordano Bruno". He said they were the best Palestrina performances he had heard so obviously I was interested in tracking them down. I managed to acquire two of them on CD; one I had to record from Spotify since there is no digital copies of this music sold in my country.


----------



## Xaltotun

Not a Palestrina expert, but I have this one and I find myself playing it very often.


----------

